# SMF mobile app.



## mlaff0842 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was reading somewhere in this forum about a mobile app for SMF.  Now I can't find it.  Can anyone help?


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 1, 2013)

Scroll to the bottom of the page you will see the mobile/desktop options


----------



## mlaff0842 (Apr 1, 2013)

David, thanks.  Can't see stuff right in front of me.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 1, 2013)

No problem, you aren't the first to ask. I had a heck of a time at first also. That's what's great about this place, all you have to go is ask.


----------

